# ساعة تراثيه تحمل صورة الملك فيصل رحمه الله



## Sanad (5 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

ساعه ثمينه ونادره للبيع*

سويسريه الصنع وقديمه*

مواصفاتها من الداخل : منحوته من الذهب بصورة الملك فيصل رحمه الله ومذكور بها تاريخ الميلاد والوفاه*

صوره من الساعه*










للتواصل عن طريق تلفون*

0535534906

او الايمييل*

[email protected]


----------

